# FantaPronostici Champions/Europa League 2013/2014



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2014)

Per i 10 partecipanti del FantaPronostici sul Campionato

Facciamo le 8 gare di Champions e 2 di Europa League

Manchester City-Barcellona
Leverkusen-PSG
Milan-Atletico
Arsenal-Bayern
Zenit-Borussia
Olympiakos-Manchester United
Galatasaray-Chelsea
Shalke-Real Madrid
Lazio-Ludogorec
Juventus-Trabzonbor

[MENTION=140]B â l ô t ê l l î¬™[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City-Barcellona 4-2
Leverkusen-PSG 2-1
Milan-Atletico 1-1
Arsenal-Bayern 1-2
Zenit-Borussia 0-1
Olympiakos-Manchester United 0-0
Galatasaray-Chelsea 1-2
Schalke-Real Madrid 0-3
Lazio-Ludogorets 1-0
Juventus-Trabzonspor 3-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City-Barcellona 3-1
Leverkusen-PSG 1-2
Milan-Atletico 1-0
Arsenal-Bayern 1-2
Zenit-Borussia 1-1
Olympiakos-Manchester United 1-1
Galatasaray-Chelsea 1-1
Shalke-Real Madrid 0-2
Lazio-Ludogorec 2-0
Juventus-Trabzonbor 3-0


----------



## Milo (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City-Barcellona 0-0
Leverkusen-PSG 0-2
Milan-Atletico 2-0 (magari...)
Arsenal-Bayern 0-1
Zenit-Borussia 0-1
Olympiakos-Manchester United 1-3
Galatasaray-Chelsea 1-2
Shalke-Real Madrid 0-3
Lazio-Ludogorec 1-0
Juventus-Trabzonbor 3-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City-Barcellona 1-1
Leverkusen-PSG 1-3
Milan-Atletico 1-4
Arsenal-Bayern 2-2
Zenit-Borussia 1-2
Olympiakos-Manchester United 1-1
Galatasaray-Chelsea 1-3
Shalke-Real Madrid 1-3
Lazio-Ludogorec 3-0
Juventus-Trabzonbor 4-0


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City-Barcellona 2-2
Leverkusen-PSG 1-3
Milan-Atletico Madrid 1-3
Arsenal-Bayern 1-2
Zenit-Borussia Dortmund 1-3
Olympiacos-Manchester United 2-1
Galatasaray-Chelsea 0-1
Schalke 04-Real Madrid 0-3
Lazio-Ludogorec 1-0
Juventus-Trabzonspor 3-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City-Barcellona 2-1
Leverkusen-PSG 0-2
Milan-Atletico 1-1
Arsenal-Bayern 2-2
Zenit-Borussia 1-2
Olympiakos-Manchester United 0-1
Galatasaray-Chelsea 2-1
Shalke-Real Madrid 0-3
Lazio-Ludogorec 1-0
Juventus-Trabzonbor 3-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City-Barcellona 2-1
Leverkusen-PSG 0-2
Milan-Atletico 1-0
Arsenal-Bayern 2-1
Zenit-Borussia 0-2
Olympiakos-Manchester United 1-2
Galatasaray-Chelsea 1-3
Shalke-Real Madrid 0-2
Lazio-Ludogorec 3-0
Juventus-Trabzonbor 2-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Voglio partecipare anch'io


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voglio partecipare anch'io



Ai tempi rifiutasti, ed ora vuoi partecipare. Il figliol prodigo è tornato! 

Ci penserà il buon fabry comunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ai tempi rifiutasti, ed ora vuoi partecipare. Il figliol prodigo è tornato!
> 
> Ci penserà il buon fabry comunque.


Solo a questi, in campionato ormai vi siete avviati, però per l'anno prossimo contami già iscritto


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Solo a questi, in campionato ormai vi siete avviati, però per l'anno prossimo contami già iscritto



Ottimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City-Barcellona 2-2
Leverkusen-PSG 0-2
Milan-Atletico 1-1
Arsenal-Bayern 1-3
Zenit-Borussia 1-2
Olympiakos-Manchester United 0-0
Galatasaray-Chelsea 1-2
Shalke-Real Madrid 1-4
Lazio-Ludogorec 1-2
Juventus-Trabzonbor 2-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voglio partecipare anch'io



non sei il benvenuto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non sei il benvenuto


Chi ti conosce. Darren amico mio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi ti conosce. Darren amico mio



Per entrare devi eliminare [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per entrare devi eliminare [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]



Sono troppo forte per essere eliminato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City-Barcellona 1-1
Leverkusen-PSG 0-3
Milan-Atletico 1-2
Arsenal-Bayern 0-3
Zenit-Borussia 2-1
Olympiakos-Manchester United 2-1
Galatasaray-Chelsea 1-2
Shalke-Real Madrid 1-4
Lazio-Ludogorec 2-0
Juventus-Trabzonbor 3-0


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City-Barcellona 2-1
Leverkusen-PSG 1-1
Milan-Atletico 1-3
Arsenal-Bayern 1-2
Zenit-Borussia 2-1
Olympiakos-Manchester United 1-1
Galatasaray-Chelsea 0-2
Shalke-Real Madrid 2-2
Lazio-Ludogorec
Juventus-Trabzonbor


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi ti conosce. Darren amico mio





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per entrare devi eliminare [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]



Il Signor Splendidi Incisivi è il nostro acquisto invernale  

Con l'arrivo di Splendidi il _"ghep"_ è colmato!


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per entrare devi eliminare [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]



Ma intendi proprio fisicamente o solamente dai pronostici?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Febbraio 2014)

Manchester City-Barcellona 0-0
Leverkusen-PSG 2-1
Milan-Atletico 0-1
Arsenal-Bayern 1-1
Zenit-Borussia 1-1
Olympiakos-Manchester United 1-1
Galatasaray-Chelsea 1-2
Shalke-Real Madrid 0-2
Lazio-Ludogorec 2-1
Juventus-Trabzonbor 3-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma intendi proprio fisicamente o solamente dai pronostici?



RIP Ronaldinho_89


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma intendi proprio fisicamente o solamente dai pronostici?



decide la maggioranza!

che acquisto Splendidi è come se il Milan prende Messi


----------



## juventino (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ammazza il City lo abbiamo preso proprio tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2014)

C'è soltanto un utente ad aver beccato la vittoria del Ludogorets


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Manchester City-Barcellona 1-1
> *Leverkusen-PSG 0-3*
> *Milan-Atletico 1-2
> Arsenal-Bayern 0-3*
> ...



Già 4 punti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Febbraio 2014)

io7
pippo5
Ang4
Milo5
Maggie5
juventino7
darren4
superdinho4
splendidi7
ronaldinho6
hammer2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Febbraio 2014)

In Europa la musica cambia 

Classifica

Fabry_cekko 7
Juventino 7
Splendidi Incisivi 7
Ronaldinho_89 6
Superdinho80 6
PippoInzaghi92 5
Milo 5
MaggieCloun 5
Angstgegner 4
Darren Marshall 4
Hammer 2


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> In Europa la musica cambia
> 
> Classifica
> 
> ...



credo di avere fatto 6 punti fabry, mi stavi facendo diventare come la juve che vince in campionato e in europa fa ridere, io invece sono competitivo su tutti i fronti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> credo di avere fatto 6 punti fabry, mi stavi facendo diventare come la juve che vince in campionato e in europa fa ridere, io invece sono competitivo su tutti i fronti



azz è vero 6 punti
lol Ang penultimo
saluti!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi col botto all'esordio


----------



## juventino (28 Febbraio 2014)

Dai che almeno in Europa bisogna cercare di vincere!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City
PSG-Leverkusen
Atletico-Milan
Bayern-Arsenal
Borussia-Zenit
United-Olympiakos
Chelsea-Galatasaray
Real-Shalke
Porto-Napoli
Juventus-Fiorentina

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City 1-3
PSG-Leverkusen 3-0
Atletico-Milan 1-2
Bayern-Arsenal 2-0
Borussia-Zenit 2-1
United-Olympiakos 1-1
Chelsea-Galatasaray 2-0
Real-Shalke 4-0
Porto-Napoli 2-2
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-1


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City 1-1
PSG-Leverkusen 3-0
Atletico-Milan 2-1
Bayern-Arsenal 2-0
Borussia-Zenit 2-1
United-Olympiakos 3-1
Chelsea-Galatasaray 2-0
Real-Schalke 4-0
Porto-Napoli 2-2
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City 1-2
PSG-Leverkusen 3-0
Atletico-Milan 1-2
Bayern-Arsenal 2-0
Borussia-Zenit 3-1
United-Olympiakos 3-0
Chelsea-Galatasaray 2-0
Real-Shalke 3-0
Porto-Napoli 2-1
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City 2-1
PSG-Leverkusen 3-0
Atletico-Milan 0-2
Bayern-Arsenal 2-0
Borussia-Zenit 3-1
United-Olympiakos 2-0
Chelsea-Galatasaray 2-1
Real-Shalke 3-0
Porto-Napoli 0-2
Juventus-Fiorentina 1-0


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City 2-0
PSG-Leverkusen 2-1
Atletico-Milan 2-0
Bayern-Arsenal 1-1
Borussia-Zenit 2-1
United-Olympiakos 3-0
Chelsea-Galatasaray 1-1
Real-Schalke 3-0
Porto-Napoli 2-0
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City 2-2 
PSG-Leverkusen 2-0 
Atletico-Milan 1-1
Bayern-Arsenal 2-0
Borussia-Zenit 3-1
United-Olympiakos 2-1
Chelsea-Galatasaray 3-1
Real-Shalke 3-0
Porto-Napoli 2-1
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City 2-0
PSG-Leverkusen 3-0
Atletico-Milan 2-0
Bayern-Arsenal 3-1
Borussia-Zenit 3-0
United-Olympiakos 3-0
Chelsea-Galatasaray 1-0
Real-Shalke 3-0
Porto-Napoli 0-0
Juventus-Fiorentina 3-1


----------



## Milo (10 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City 1-0
PSG-Leverkusen 2-0
Atletico-Milan 0-1
Bayern-Arsenal 2-0
Borussia-Zenit 2-0
United-Olympiakos 0-0
Chelsea-Galatasaray 1-0
Real-Shalke 3-0
Porto-Napoli 0-0
Juventus-Fiorentina 1-0


----------



## Milo (10 Marzo 2014)

domanda: facciamo i pronostici per i 90 minuti esenti supplementari o compreso supplementari??


----------



## Hammer (10 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City 2-0
PSG-Leverkusen 3-0
Atletico-Milan 1-2
Bayern-Arsenal 2-0
Borussia-Zenit 1-2
United-Olympiakos 1-0
Chelsea-Galatasaray 3-0
Real-Shalke 3-0
Porto-Napoli 1-2
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> domanda: facciamo i pronostici per i 90 minuti esenti supplementari o compreso supplementari??



compresi dai


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City 2-0
PSG-Leverkusen 1-1 
Atletico-Milan 3-1
Bayern-Arsenal 2-1
Borussia-Zenit -2-0
United-Olympiakos 3-0
Chelsea-Galatasaray 2-1
Real-Shalke 3-1
Porto-Napoli 1-1
Juventus-Fiorentina 2-0


----------



## Milo (11 Marzo 2014)

Jk


Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> compresi dai



È un po' complicato, metto caso il Milan vince 1-0 e vanno ai supplementari e cambia il risultato, che si fa?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Jk
> 
> È un po' complicato, metto caso il Milan vince 1-0 e vanno ai supplementari e cambia il risultato, che si fa?



ma la stessa cosa si può dire senza supplementari, magari uno mette Milan 1-1, ma nei 90 minuti ha vinto il Milan 1-0...e così mi viene più facile controllare i risultati a fine partita


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma la stessa cosa si può dire senza supplementari, magari uno mette Milan 1-1, ma nei 90 minuti ha vinto il Milan 1-0...e così mi viene più facile controllare i risultati a fine partita



non è che deve cambiare per forza con 1-1 possiamo fare anche il 2-0 no??


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Manchester City 1-1
PSG-Leverkusen 3-1
Atletico-Milan 1-2
Bayern-Arsenal 2-0
Borussia-Zenit 2-2
United-Olympiakos 1-0
Chelsea-Galatasaray 1-0
Real-Shalke 4-0
Porto-Napoli 2-1
Juventus-Fiorentina 1-0


----------



## Milo (11 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma la stessa cosa si può dire senza supplementari, magari uno mette Milan 1-1, ma nei 90 minuti ha vinto il Milan 1-0...e così mi viene più facile controllare i risultati a fine partita



Quindi io che ho messo 1-0 Milan non potra mai finire così visto che comprendiamo i supplementari, giusto?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è che deve cambiare per forza con 1-1 possiamo fare anche il 2-0 no??



ahah esatto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Marzo 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quindi io che ho messo 1-0 Milan non potra mai finire così visto che comprendiamo i supplementari, giusto?



essì...modifica Milo!


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Marzo 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quindi io che ho messo 1-0 Milan non potra mai finire così visto che comprendiamo i supplementari, giusto?



può finire cosi se si va ai rigori


----------



## Milo (12 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> essì...modifica Milo!



Non avevo letto, comunque non importa, tanto l'esito è stato esattamente il contrario...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2014)

Darren9
Ang11
io9
superdinho10
pippo13
splendidi5
maggie10
milo8
hammer6
ronaldinho11
juventino7


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2014)

Classifica

PippoInzaghi92 18
Ronaldinho_89 17
Superdinho80 16
Fabry_cekko 16
MaggieCloun 15
Angstgegner 15
Juventino 14
Milo 13
Darren Marshall 13
Splendidi Incisivi 12
Hammer 8

Sorpresona Pippo! Ronaldinho il solito rompi balls e Splendidi si è rivelato un bluff pazzesco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantapronostici ogni 3 giorni ahah

Torniamo con l'Europa va
Le partite diventano 8!

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid
Manchester United-Bayern Monaco
Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund
PSG-Chelsea
Basilea-Valencia
Porto-Siviglia
Az-Benfica
Lione-Juventus

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid 2-1
Manchester United-Bayern Monaco 0-2
Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund 3-0
PSG-Chelsea 1-0
Basilea-Valencia 1-0
Porto-Siviglia 1-0
Az-Benfica 0-2
Lione-Juventus 1-1


----------



## juventino (31 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid 2-2
Manchester United-Bayern Monaco 0-3
Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund 3-2
PSG-Chelsea 1-1
Basilea-Valencia 1-2
Porto-Siviglia 1-1
Az-Benfica 1-2
Lione-Juventus 2-1


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid 2-1
Manchester United-Bayern Monaco 1-3
Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund 1-0
PSG-Chelsea 0-0
Basilea-Valencia 1-1
Porto-Siviglia 2-0
Az-Benfica 1-3
Lione-Juventus 1-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid 2-1
Manchester United-Bayern Monaco 0-3
Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund 3-2
PSG-Chelsea 1-1
Basilea-Valencia 0-0
Porto-Siviglia 2-1
Az-Benfica 1-3
Lione-Juventus 2-2


----------



## Milo (31 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid 1-0
Manchester United-Bayern Monaco 0-2
Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund 1-0
PSG-Chelsea 2-0
Basilea-Valencia 0-1
Porto-Siviglia 1-0
Az-Benfica 0-2
Lione-Juventus 0-2


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid 2-1
Manchester United-Bayern Monaco 1-3
Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund 3-1
PSG-Chelsea 1-1
Basilea-Valencia 2-0
Porto-Siviglia 3-2
Az-Benfica 0-2
Lione-Juventus 1-2


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid 2-1
Manchester United-Bayern Monaco 1-1
Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund 3-1
PSG-Chelsea 1-1
Basilea-Valencia 2-1
Porto-Siviglia 1-1
Az-Benfica 0-3
Lione-Juventus 0-2


----------



## Hammer (31 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid 2-0
Manchester United-Bayern Monaco 1-3
Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund 3-2
PSG-Chelsea 2-2
Basilea-Valencia 1-0
Porto-Siviglia 1-0
Az-Benfica 1-2
Lione-Juventus


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2014)

Barcellona-Atletico Madrid 0-1
Manchester United-Bayern Monaco 0-3
Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund 3-1
PSG-Chelsea 2-0
Basilea-Valencia 0-2
Porto-Siviglia 2-0
Az-Benfica 1-2
Lione-Juventus 1-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

per adesso io e Maggie a 4
Juventino, SUperdinho, Milo a 2
Pippo Ang e Hammer, Ronaldinho a 1
Darren non ha postato mentre Splendidi dopo la brutta figura della seconda giornata non si è presentato sul topic


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

io9
maggie7
milo8
Juventino3
SUperdinho5
Ang5
Hammer6
Ronaldinho5
Pippo3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

Primo in Classifica! Siamo tutti vicini quì


Classifica

Fabry_cekko 25
MaggieCloun 22
Ronaldinho_89 22
PippoInzaghi92 21
Superdinho80 21
Milo 21
Angstgegner 20
Juventino 17
Hammer 14
Darren Marshall 13
Splendidi Incisivi 12


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabry non si gioca oggi?


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2014)

Se non si offende faccio le veci di Fabry 


Chelsea-PSG
Borussia Dortmund-Real Madrid
Atletico Madrid-Barcellona
Bayern Monaco-Manchester United
Valencia-Basilea
Siviglia-Porto
Benfica-AZ Alkmaar
Juventus-Lione

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea-PSG 1-0
Borussia Dortmund-Real Madrid 1-2
Atletico Madrid-Barcellona 2-1 (dts)
Bayern Monaco-Manchester United 4-0
Valencia-Basilea 2-1
Siviglia-Porto 2-0 (dts)
Benfica-AZ Alkmaar 2-0
Juventus-Lione 3-0


----------



## Milo (8 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea-PSG 1-0
Borussia Dortmund-Real Madrid 0-1
Atletico Madrid-Barcellona 0-0
Bayern Monaco-Manchester United 2-0
Valencia-Basilea 0-0
Siviglia-Porto 0-1
Benfica-AZ Alkmaar 2-0
Juventus-Lione 2-0


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Aprile 2014)

Chelsea-PSG 1-0
Borussia Dortmund-Real Madrid 2-1
Atletico Madrid-Barcellona 1-1
Bayern Monaco-Manchester United 3-0
Valencia-Basilea 2-1
Siviglia-Porto 2-0
Benfica-AZ Alkmaar 3-0 
Juventus-Lione 3-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se non si offende faccio le veci di Fabry
> 
> 
> Chelsea-PSG
> ...



ahahah grazie mille Ang è che sono stato fuori da ieri pomeriggio

Chelsea-PSG 2-1
Borussia Dortmund-Real Madrid 2-1
Atletico Madrid-Barcellona 1-1 supplementari 0-0 rig 3-4
Bayern Monaco-Manchester United 3-0
Valencia-Basilea 1-0
Siviglia-Porto 1-1
Benfica-AZ Alkmaar 2-0
Juventus-Lione 2-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

eee pero è tardi bisogna postarli minimo il giorno prima io non mi sono piu collegata  va beh perdo le 2 sfide di oggi 

Chelsea-PSG gia iniziata
Borussia Dortmund-Real Madrid gia iniziata
Atletico Madrid-Barcellona 2-1
Bayern Monaco-Manchester United 3-0
Valencia-Basilea 2-1
Siviglia-Porto 1-1
Benfica-AZ Alkmaar 2-0
Juventus-Lione 3-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

ragazzi questa giornata la saltiamo
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Aprile 2014)

Per fortuna perchè ho visto solo adesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] ma no se è per quello che ho detto tranquillo era per dire poi è solo un gioco non mi arrabbio di certo , non solo nel mio caso parlavo in generale bisognerebbe metterle il giorno prima (se si riesce) solo perchè magari non tutti si collegano tutte le ore solo per quello .


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2014)

Sì sì ci mancherebbe ragazzi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] ma no se è per quello che ho detto tranquillo era per dire poi è solo un gioco non mi arrabbio di certo , non solo nel mio caso parlavo in generale bisognerebbe metterle il giorno prima (se si riesce) solo perchè magari non tutti si collegano tutte le ore solo per quello .



sisi, ma annullavo lo stesso appena tornavo nel Topic e vedevo che avevamo postato solo in 4
purtroppo non ho fatto in tempo perchè come ho scritto non ci sono stato da ieri pomeriggio


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna perchè ho visto solo adesso



idem


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sisi, ma annullavo lo stesso appena tornavo nel Topic e vedevo che avevamo postato solo in 4
> purtroppo non ho fatto in tempo perchè come ho scritto non ci sono stato da ieri pomeriggio



Non ti preoccupare se riesci a postare bene altrimenti saltiamo tanto è solo un gioco


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non ti preoccupare se riesci a postare bene altrimenti saltiamo tanto è solo un gioco



Sì infatti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

e vabbè...rimango primo


----------



## Milo (9 Aprile 2014)

no problem


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2014)

Torniamo con l'Euruopa!
Solo 4 partite!

Atletico Madrid-Chelsea
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco
Benfica-Juventus
Siviglia-Valencia

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid-Chelsea 2-1
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 1-0
Benfica-Juventus 3-1
Siviglia-Valencia 1-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid-Chelsea 1-0
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 2-1
Benfica-Juventus 2-0
Siviglia-Valencia 1-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid-Chelsea 2-1
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 3-1
Benfica-Juventus 0-2
Siviglia-Valencia 2-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid-Chelsea 0-0
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 1-0
Benfica-Juventus 2-1
Siviglia-Valencia 2-2


----------



## Hammer (21 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid-Chelsea 1-2
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 2-2
Benfica-Juventus 2-0
Siviglia-Valencia 1-0


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid-Chelsea 2-0
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 2-1
Benfica-Juventus 1-1
Siviglia-Valencia 2-0


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid-Chelsea 2-1
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 1-1
Benfica-Juventus 1-0
Siviglia-Valencia 3-1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid-Chelsea 1-0
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 3-1
Benfica-Juventus 2-1
Siviglia-Valencia 1-0


----------



## Milo (22 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid-Chelsea 1-0
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 1-0
Benfica-Juventus 0-1
Siviglia-Valencia 1-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid-Chelsea 3-1 (sono al 9 minuto, se non me la conteggiate fa niente)
Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 2-1
Benfica-Juventus 2-0
Siviglia-Valencia 1-1


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Atletico Madrid-Chelsea 0-0
> Real Madrid-Bayern Monaco 1-0



Perchè non me li sono giocati al Sisal?!?!?!?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2014)

per adesso

io3
darren1
pippo6
maggie1
hammer0
ang1
juventino0
ronaldinho1
milo3
superdinho1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

io4
darren2
maggie1
pippo9
hammer2
ang4
juventino2
ronaldinho5
milo4
superdinho2

Classifica

PippoInzaghi92 30
Fabry_cekko 29
Ronaldinho_89 27
Milo 25
Angstgegner 24
MaggieCloun 23
Superdinho80 23
Juventino 19
Hammer 16
Darren Marshall 15
Splendidi Incisivi 12


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2014)

mamma mia che sono scarso qui


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Specificate se per voi qualche partita andrà ai Supplementari
per esempio
Bayern-Real 2-1 e poi scrivete se la partita si concluderà nei tempi supplementari (dts) o semplicemente rigori (rig) senza risultato successivo...come ho fatto io con la Juve quì sotto

Bayern Monaco-Real Madrid
Chelsea-Atletico Madrid
Juventus-Benfica
Valencia-Siviglia

[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2014)

Bayern Monaco-Real Madrid 2-0
Chelsea-Atletico Madrid 1-1
Juventus-Benfica 2-0
Valencia-Siviglia 2-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2014)

Bayern Monaco-Real Madrid 2-2
Chelsea-Atletico Madrid 1-2
Juventus-Benfica 1-1
Valencia-Siviglia 2-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Bayern Monaco-Real Madrid 3 -2
Chelsea-Atletico Madrid 1-0
Juventus-Benfica 2-1 rig. benfica
Valencia-Siviglia 2-1


----------



## Milo (28 Aprile 2014)

Bayern Monaco-Real Madrid 0-1
Chelsea-Atletico Madrid 1-1
Juventus-Benfica 2-0
Valencia-Siviglia 1-0


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Aprile 2014)

Bayern Monaco-Real Madrid 3-1
Chelsea-Atletico Madrid 1-1
Juventus-Benfica 1-0
Valencia-Siviglia 0-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2014)

Bayern Monaco-Real Madrid 1-3
Chelsea-Atletico Madrid 1-1
Juventus-Benfica 2-0
Valencia-Siviglia 1-0


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2014)

Bayern Monaco-Real Madrid 1-0 rig. Bayern
Chelsea-Atletico Madrid 1-1 dts
Juventus-Benfica 1-1
Valencia-Siviglia 0-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Aprile 2014)

Bayern Monaco-Real Madrid 1-1
Chelsea-Atletico Madrid 2-0
Juventus-Benfica 1-1
Valencia-Siviglia 2-0 rig valencia


----------



## Hammer (29 Aprile 2014)

Bayern Monaco-Real Madrid 1-0 rig Bayern
Chelsea-Atletico Madrid 2-0
Juventus-Benfica 2-0
Valencia-Siviglia 1-0


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Maggio 2014)

Io zero XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2014)

ang1
io1
darren2
pippo0
maggie2
milo2
juventino1
superdinho1
hammer1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2014)

Classifica

PippoInzaghi92 30
Fabry_cekko 30
Ronaldinho_89 27
Milo 27
Angstgegner 25
MaggieCloun 25
Superdinho80 25
Juventino 20
Hammer 17
Darren Marshall 17
Splendidi Incisivi 12


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2014)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] sono 2 i punti vittoria valencia e pareggio juve, no??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] sono 2 i punti vittoria valencia e pareggio juve, no??



esatto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Maggio 2014)

Siamo arrivati alla Finale!

Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid

Specificate supplementari o rigori

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Maggio 2014)

Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid 2-0


----------



## juventino (22 Maggio 2014)

Real-Atletico Madrid 1-2 dts


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2014)

Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid 3-1


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Maggio 2014)

Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid 3-1 (dts)


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Maggio 2014)

3-0 per il real


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Maggio 2014)

Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid 2-0


----------



## Milo (22 Maggio 2014)

Real-Atletico Madrid 2-0


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Maggio 2014)

Real - Atletico 2-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

io1
darren1
juventino0
ang1
superdinho1
maggie1
milo1
pippo1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

In Europa è tutta un altra storia
Se io e Pippo abbiamo fatto schif in Campionato quì abbiamo vinto insieme.

Classifica

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]31
[MENTION=215]PippoInzaghi92[/MENTION]31
[MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION]28
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]27
[MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]26
[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]26
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]26
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]20
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]18
[MENTION=180]Hammer[/MENTION]17
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]12


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2014)

O mamma qui ancora peggio  .


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2014)

Ancora terzo!! Mi ritengo soddisfatto


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Maggio 2014)

Grande [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------

